#   >  MegaJet MJ-3031M

## -2

!
, ,   :
   4 ,      -  .      (       )      -     ,    , , ,    .
      ?
  --   " " ?
   .

----------

.
      .
   ,        .
       ,      .
        :
   1969  2078

     .

----------


## Andrey29

,    .   .  2078    10 .   1969    20. 10 .  2078     - -  8.   1969,   -      .       ,    ?     ,    - ,    .        ,   , ,   .    -.

----------


## -2

!   :Smile:

----------


## Andrey29

240  (,       ).     (  ),      ?

----------


## ru9tr

Andrey29: -    240,  ,      40.
 RA0SDS: -       /,     /          ,    .       MJ3031    -  .

----------


## Andrey29

(   )    .    ,      (  ,  ,    ..)     ,       10-15    ,    ,      , ..    .          -    . ,  -       -         ,    .   - ,    (    )    ,     100   .        -     .

----------


## -2

,     ,   * ru9tr*
   ,      ""  8)  --          R33  R100,    .          .  :Very Happy:  
  :  ""  10,  -  (Hi-Hi) 8 ,          . 1 . ,   7,     .
    -   ,    . 
     , ,  . ... 8) 
73! de UA1AFM  :Very Happy:

----------

:   ,     ,     .           .
      ,   .
  ?  .

----------


## mr_dimasik

.

----------


## mr_dimasik



----------


## mr_dimasik



----------


## ru9tr

!

----------


## ru9tr

""  .

----------

.

----------

27495    78 .

----------


## Strannik

2  3.  ,  .  :Sad:

----------


## Pluton

-  !  ,     ! !!!   ,     .  ,    !    ? 8O

----------

(    5  )

----------


## ru9tr

?

----------


## Pluton

.

----------


## Pluton

...  .    !!!  :Crazy:

----------

-   .

----------


## ru9tr

,    ,     .

----------

K       .         .  -  ,        ,    .  .

----------

!     ,     .

----------

-              ,    !
    (   )

----------

> ,      ???


, ...  :Sad:  
,      :Smile: 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...E4%E6%E5%F2%E5

----------

> -              ,    !
>     (   )   
> 
> 
>         ???????


  :Very Happy:  
        ,   !

----------


## SlimShady

> ,      ???


          28Mhz  29   ...       ....)))))     a,b,c,d,e,f,   ))))))

----------


## SlimShady

> SlimShady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ra3pop
> 
> ...


        .      ""     :
    MEGAJET MJ-3031:
1. (EU)   DW  CH9   ,      . 
2. (RU)      LCR  ASQ.
[/b]

----------


## ra3pop

28 ,            .
   DRAGON-485

----------


## ra3pop

,    (  .)         ,,  25- - 27.240.       3031.   .                ,   .       MEGADJET 3031M        . ....!        , ,, ,   .     .

----------


## G.R.Alex

.    240   .
.

----------


## Andrey29

.   .  ,      ,           .

----------

> !!!  .


 ,  ! :Crazy: 
   ,     ,    -     ,          !

----------


## andreche2

,   .     :!:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

,  , ...

----------


## ra3vho

!          !    !




*  8 ():*

    !9   q39

----------


## ra3vho

+3.3   4 mc3166     !     !   
     24.930 !!      !

----------

